# OpenSource attendance tracking program



## buntythecool (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Need a help on the project. I want to create one database of employees' office time attendance. When every employee comes in he/she just go to the website and use his/her id, password and just select in or out option then click submit button. I can use mysql for database and for server side scripting I can use php. Actually I know liitle bit of mysql and php. Using CentOS for server.

Thanks.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Nov 6, 2009)

what kind of help u want?


----------

